# ID please and questions about trapping



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What is this ?

How would I trap it?
Snare?
I have no experience with this




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like a coyote to me. I don't know how to trap it but I am going to try to have a trapping line this winter but don't have a clue what to do... lol


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

You could snare it or also you could also use a coil spring trap/ foothold there's a lot of info you can get on trapping over the Internet and also how to do different types of sets on YouTube and in books


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

This is just my opinion but it looks like a fox to me.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a coyote if there's a fence line close you can snare it. If not use a dirt hole set with a coil spring foothold. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a better pic









Still a coyote?

Thanks for the trapping info



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a hunting license

Do I need a trappers permit?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I see three of 'em !


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think this brought those in

Date stamp is correct 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah, no fur taker permit needed for coyote. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

M R DUCKS said:


> I see three of 'em !


Good eye. Took me a second but I see three also.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Another reasonable option would be to let them live.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Letting them live is not a good option I will say that , I hunt coyotes every year from september to april . They kill everything they can , and could possibly harm a deer and turkey population . Remember guys I said "could" , and the farms I hunt that are over populated with them hate that they are present . 

This might be a female with her young of the year taking them out to teach them to hunt . Trapping with a snare or leg hold trap is always a good option or find someone who could possibly call them in to shoot . If you need anymore help shoot me a pm .


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

BASmead said:


> Another reasonable option would be to let them live.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh nooooo!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

They look like coyote pups to me, kill every one you can! You do not need a fur takers permit for coyotes but I would get one anyway in case you happen to catch a fox or other game such as possum, skunk, racoon. Leg hold traps you can release them snares can kill the animal then you need a permit. The best way I know to release them is to cover them with a bucket (large muck bucket) then pull the trap out and release them from the trap, this is only for leg holds. To release a animal from a snare you may needs a good set of welders gloves. I suggest you get a fur takers permit and carry a 22 handgun or rifle it may save you a trip to the ER and some shots from the Doc. and medical bills.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Most of the guys are right here . If you want info on TRAPPING , please join the OHIO STATE TRAPPERS ASSOCIATION ! We are having our annual meet on Sept 6,7&8 down in Caldwell , Oh at the Noble County Fairgrounds ! If you want ANY info this is the place to get it !!!! Not sure what County your in but YOU WON'T regret going !! Also you can get ANYTHING FUR TRAPPING here ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have to be a member to go to that?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't need to be a member to go to the OSTA convention. I would also highly recommend going. Get educated before you try to trap. Really easy to catch non target animals and that gives trappers a bad image. The OSTA has a good forum, but the best one on the web is trapperman.com. All kinds of info there.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Chupacabra?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Bass hunter , no you don't have to be a member but us members do git in a little cheaper !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that better pics are up...of course its a coyote!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Chupacabra?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was also my first thought!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If using snares & you want to be able to release something safely, I would highly suggest a catch pole & cable cutters. The catch pole is by far the safest way to release from a snare, but there are other ways, but that takes quite a bit of experience. I have 40 years of trapping under my belt & have never been bitten or scratched, but releasing something from a snare really ups your chances!! 
Keep after those yotes & keep them in check. You will never get them all & others will move in even if you do.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

2 questions for you seasoned trappers

1. For trap tags, is it ok to only use your customer ID #

2. From what in was reading, killing snares, dispatch snares are not legal in ohio... True?

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah you can just use your customer id and yeah it's illegal to use dispatching snares


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

